# Cocaine sub forum



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

This has been discussed with a few members on here and raised quite a bit of interest.

I think it would be a good place to discuss when we got on it, how much we done, what to cut it with, how it affects training, best sleeping aids etc.

Maybe we could get some sponsors for the sub forum who sell benzocaine, scales, little plastic bags etc.


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Can we have a sub forum for smack and crack as well?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Reading between the lines I'm guessin you've just done some.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I like turtles.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

sh4n3 said:


> Can we have a sub forum for smack and crack as well?


I don't think that would take off like a cocaine sub forum to be honest. You would only have Skye666 in there


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

He's so just racked one up!!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Op talks some fuukin bollox.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how about a sub forum for @Sams to **** off into and stay there


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Op talks some fuukin bollox.


Are you opting out then ? or suggesting Lorian has to accept you into the forum upon request


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> how about a sub forum for @Sams to **** off into and stay there


Wouldn't mind my own sub forum to be honest


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sams said:


> Wouldn't mind my own sub forum to be honest


it gets my vote on the condition you only post in that section and nobody else posts in it .


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> it gets my vote on the condition you only post in that section and nobody else posts in it .


Out of all your near 30k posts I have never noticed any, quite impressive you seem to notice a lot of mine.

What sections do you post in? Much knowledge on steroid use ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sams said:


> Out of all your near 30k posts I have never noticed any, quite impressive you seem to notice a lot of mine.
> 
> What sections do you post in? Much knowledge on steroid use ?


shit stands out a mile and you certainly stand out .


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> shit stands out a mile and you certainly stand out .


Great response, add to one of your 30k of non informative posts. At least mine are a mixture and I know a lot about steroids, peptides etc.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sams said:


> Great response, add to one of your 30k of non informative posts. At least mine are a mixture and I know a lot about steroids, peptides etc.


a mixture of sexiest remarks deragatory comments and baiting , well done :thumbup1:

why dont you post a picture of yourself and show us all who you are


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> a mixture of sexiest remarks deragatory comments and baiting , well done :thumbup1:
> 
> why dont you post a picture of yourself and show us all who you are


LOL!!! you think because 'Mr Strong' with a cartoon picture asks me to put a picture up on a internet forum for the whole world to see I will jump to it and do it straight away. Ok yes sir, you have called me out so better get a pic up

Should change your user name to 'Mr Funny"


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sams said:


> Great response, add to one of your 30k of non informative posts. At least mine are a mixture and I know a lot about steroids, peptides etc.


Your still a grade A weapon tho


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Your still a grade A weapon tho


Thanks mate. Can you rep me also with that nice compliment.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sams said:


> LOL!!! you think because 'Mr Strong' with a cartoon picture asks me to put a picture up on a internet forum for the whole world to see I will jump to it and do it straight away. Ok yes sir, you have called me out so better get a pic up
> 
> Should change your user name to 'Mr Funny"


are you a complete dick in real life or just on the safety of the interwebz ?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> are you a complete dick in real life or just on the safety of the interwebz ?


Have the same personality in real life, so you would probably class me as a dick.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sams said:


> Have the same personality in real life, so you would probably class me as a dick.


your not clever enough to be a dick mate, just annoying


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Shouldn't even have an addiction sub forum.

But if a coke sub forum was made I reckon it would happen faster than the clothing line.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

saxondale said:


> your not clever enough to be a dick mate, just annoying


I'm not clever enough to be a dick ? Didn't realise it takes a certain iq level to be a dick.

You must be well clever


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sams said:


> I'm not clever enough to be a dick ? Didn't realise it takes a certain iq level to be a dick.
> 
> You must be well clever


I`ll rephrase that, you`re too stupid to be a dick, just annoying.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

another great and well thought out thread.....

we have discussed it in great length and after much deliberation decided NO....

thread closed


----------

